
You probably won’t get $125 from the Equifax settlement - miles
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/26/8932398/equifax-settlement-125-claim-wont-get-money-alternative-reimbursement-compensation
======
beezischillin
What kind of punishment is it if they can continue to operate unharmed after
it? What’s the incentive to actually do better?

~~~
lern_too_spel
The company has to spend at least $1 billion on cybersecurity measures over
the next five years.

~~~
londons_explore
That won't harm them much.

That'll pay the entire engineering department's salary from it, something they
were going to pay for anyway.

------
ChrisAntaki
I wish there was a way to opt out of being tracked by these credit agencies,
beyond just freezing credit.

~~~
londons_explore
Even in Europe, with the draconian GDPR rules, credit reference agencies
managed to write themselves a loophole in the law ('fraud prevention' is an
excuse to hold data forever, against the will of the holder, and without their
permission, or even ability to see it).

Bit sad really, considering "all banks deny me a loan, and I don't know why"
is just the time you want to see the details of your credit report and correct
errors.

------
throwaway3627
Gotcha crony vampiric cannibal capitalism at it's finest.

